# Soft spot on head that won't close up



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

I was just wondering if there were other's with chi's who's soft spot hasn't closed up and if I should be concerned. Pikachu is 7 months old and he has a tiny opening and I was hoping it would close up by now. Does anyone know how long it could take and if there's something I should be feeding him or doing to help it. The vet said it's tiny but didn't say much more about it other than to be careful that nothing falls on him. He plays quite rough with my other dogs and I hate telling him to stop as he lives for wrestling with them. Are there alot of chi's with this opened soft spot. Thank you. Rochelle.


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

An open fontanel is very common in Chihuahuas. I have 3 Chihuahua and 2 of them still have them open. CoCo's has closed completely but Cotton and TinkerBella's are still open and probably will always be. We have just had to learn to be very careful with thier heads.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi,
What you are describing is very common in Chihuahuas and is called the molera. The advisce your vet has given is right, just be careful, but not much else you can do.
My Rosie has one, as did Honey. Jago hasn't and has a skull like brick!

I did speak once to a owner whose Chi died after running into a lamp post, it was frightened by a truck 
Whether this dog had a molera or not I don't know...

All we can really do is be aware of this and be as careful as we can be with a small dog...
Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

as long as your vet has examined it and said all is ok then jsut be carefull.

We had a puppy that had a huge hole, and discovered hydrocephalus as well, despite the vet report the breeder still insists to this day there was nothing abnormla with the puppy


----------



## TippysMom (Jan 2, 2009)

Rochelle said:


> I was just wondering if there were other's with chi's who's soft spot hasn't closed up and if I should be concerned. Pikachu is 7 months old and he has a tiny opening and I was hoping it would close up by now. Does anyone know how long it could take and if there's something I should be feeding him or doing to help it. The vet said it's tiny but didn't say much more about it other than to be careful that nothing falls on him. He plays quite rough with my other dogs and I hate telling him to stop as he lives for wrestling with them. Are there alot of chi's with this opened soft spot. Thank you. Rochelle.


Rochelle, the soft spot is called a Molera, and like the other members have mentioned, it is very common in the Chi breed.

Tippy still has hers, but it's very, very small now. It may not close all the way and that's ok. I just keep an eye on her and check her head for any dents that shouldn't be there, other then her molera, LOL! She does have a head like a brick though.

You shouldn't have any problem when it comes to him playing with your other dogs, as long as they aren't stepping on his head and holding him down. Let them wrestle until they're wiped out!


----------



## Abbey'sMommie (Dec 11, 2008)

my baby still has a big molera open, we just make sure she don't hit her head , some times it is easier said then done, but i always keep and eye on her


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

My vet said that Bailey's will never close fully, due to the size it was when he was a lil baby. Its gotten a lot smaller since we brought him home though! 

It makes me nervous when he plays hard and hits his head.... but he _is_ a puppy and I just have to let him be one. Still doesn't help my heart racing when I hear that "thump" of his head hitting things. (shudder)


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you for all the words of assurance. One thing about Peek, he's very careful with his little body. It's when he plays rough withthe others, but now I'll just let him be himself and not worry as much, thugh I'll always keep my eye on him. Thank you again. Rochelle.


----------



## Princess Tia (Sep 27, 2008)

My Tia is the same hers hasn't fully closed but has gotten smaller, I'm glad she's not the only one.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ollie's is massive! - so we are extra careful. I hope it closes soon


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

Sally is 7 mos old and hers is still there also and it will never close up all the way but we are very familiar with open fontanels and how careful you have to be that they do not bump their heads. Sallys isn't huge but my sisters Chi is 4mos and her open fontanel is the size of a nickle!


----------

